# Can we loggin for longer than 10-15 minutes?



## jesuis1837 (Feb 7, 2007)

I was wondering if there was a way for me to stay logging on the site and not having to do it again everytime i reload the page after having been out for 15 min or so...

I check several times a day the forum (Love TUG!!)  but i always have to loggin  and i wonder why cant i stay logging once i did it....  Is there an option somewhere i forgot to see  Would love to be log on all day and not having to do it again and again...

thanks for the help!


----------



## Dave M (Feb 7, 2007)

Try checking the "Remember Me?" box when logging in. And start at this link for further explanation and help if that doesn't work - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23955

It's most likely that you have a problem with your cookies, which can be resolved by clicking on the troubleshooting link at the bottom of the page I have linked and following the instructions, especially the three items at the bottom of that page.

Most problems with the BBS can be resolved by one of the troubleshooting links at the top of the list of topics for this TUG BBS forum.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Feb 8, 2007)

It works now! Thanks Dave!


----------

